# Unexpected catch from the surf 7-22-17 East Central Florida Coast



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

Did some surf fishing at PAFB this weekend, was going after some sharks but that was slow going so we got the lighter rigs out and caught a mixed bag of margate, black drum, cats, whiting, and a suprise mango. I know the mango's are in spawning season but didn't expect them to be out in the surf too First one we've caught in that area ever. Bait was live scrimps and fish bites. 
Here's the video, enjoy!
https://youtu.be/AjDRjT8o8Jw


----------



## Shanexd9 (Jun 22, 2016)

Looks like a pretty decent day for you. It was a slow one for me. I was just south of you at Bicentennial Park in Indian Harbour.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

and I spent the day of the 25th up at Sebastian and everyone on the pier and jetty did pretty poorly.
must be the moon phase ???


----------

